# Made my first band sets



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

Made my first band sets yesterday. The first OTT 20mm and TTF 15-10mm sets seemed to be fiddly and take an age to do. Tried again this morning and it seemed like second nature and was problem free.

Yesterday i also made a bench jig for making band sets on. It's a great tool - will post a picture of it shortly.


----------



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

Here's the band tying jig i made. I filed the vice jaws to smooth them off and filed off all the sharp edges.





  








IMG 20190428 092035629




__
Blaze


__
Apr 28, 2019


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Making bands is not as hard as everybody thinks it is going to be - just takes a little practice.

Nice pouch tying jig!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I agree - thats a nice jig.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice jig!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Like the jig. As always the first ones are the biggest hurdle and they really do get quicker to make and with less effort. Then you can start experimenting with different ways of tieing the pouch, square knot; wrap and tuck; constrictor knot; double constrictor knot; all sorts of ways and adds to the pleasure lol


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good job Bud! It gets easier. BTW-very nice jig!


----------



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Like the jig. As always the first ones are the biggest hurdle and they really do get quicker to make and with less effort. Then you can start experimenting with different ways of tieing the pouch, square knot; wrap and tuck; constrictor knot; double constrictor knot; all sorts of ways and adds to the pleasure lol


Cheers. I'll look up those other knots. Just used wrap and tuck at the moment.


----------



## Blaze (Apr 6, 2019)

The jig was a doddle to make. The 1 inch vices were from ebay and were only a couple of pounds each


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Really nice jig!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

My first go I had some tbg man I had some funky bands cut but it got better nice jig man


----------

